# Door Screens !! Any Idea?



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

HI ALL !,  

I am looking to find , screens for my hymer door way , can any one recall the rope like fluffy things that did dangle in the door way , good for stopping insects larger types , lol! have been told that these were mostly used in europe van s is this right . 
Can you direct me to where I can find these on the net , reason ! insurance want me to find all things that were damaged , and have price shown for their usage ? . 

we live in hope , 8O 
all the very best , denton.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

They were on sale at the Lincoln show - so don't give up looking.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Door Screens*

They are called "rats tails" and are available from most caravan accessory shops.

Cost between £10-15.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

theres these

www.homesteadcaravans.co.uk/cart.cfm?cat=91&section=348&top=ventilation&startstring=false


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

or you could try these

Curtains

Bill


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*cheers to you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

hi their !! 

thank you all for the feed back , very much appreciated , very much , thank you ,  . 
it never cease,s to amaze me , the help of the happy campers in here

all the best live long , have fun , and make sure you have a ball , 8) 
see you all around , 
denton. :wink:


----------



## Horace (Apr 18, 2007)

Deepcar Motorhomes in Sheffield have a second hand set for £10


----------

